# Extra pump supplies ready if needed



## SB2015 (Feb 26, 2020)

We are about to go away, and a medical friend has suggested that I leave a box of pump goodies to be sent out just in case we get stuck abroad for any reason.  I know that I have done this for extended trips just in case luggage went missing but this seems a sensible precaution, even though it is very unlikely to be needed.  (Also lots of books on Kindle, take my knitting and other crafty things).


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2020)

Well the general advice for T1 anywayis to work out how much you'll need - and take double that with you - so I've always done that anyway as long as I've had T1.

More bulky with a pump I agree but if you take all the spare cannulas and reservoirs out of the Roche boxes and discard the boxes and accompanying literature, the hardware itself (still sealed in their individual containers) take up a heck of a lot less room.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 27, 2020)

Always pack double, and have added more.  Just good to have the back up of extras for extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 27, 2020)

I always find it extremely difficult working out how much spare stuff to take, you could end up taking months' worth of extra stuff that you'll never need!  But of course also don't want to get caught out with not enough!  So I usually stick to the rule take double what you need and then chuck a bit extra in for good measure,  but it's also things like Libre sensors for example. I usually take one spare one even if we aren't due to change it, but what if that one fails for some reason too?  Yes I know we can manage without it but we'd rather not.  And back up pens, do you take spares of the spares just in case one of them breaks? Even though we only need the Novorapid one once in a blue moon and have never used Lantus at all since we got the pump? I don't know where to stop sometimes!


----------



## Matchless (Feb 27, 2020)

Thats very good advise (take double then more) i have been away with plenty so i thought and nearly run out of cannulas because i had to change them more often than usual.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 27, 2020)

Remember certain airlines will allow extra hand luggage for medical supplies


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2020)

Matchless said:


> Thats very good advise (take double then more) i have been away with plenty so i thought and nearly run out of cannulas because i had to change them more often than usual.



Been there, done that! (Gawd knows how but there it was, it happened)  My beloved husband had a really good think and came up with an idea that worked - but not everyone would happen to be able to fairly instantly lay their hands on a boilie needle if they aren't a carp fisherman, which have a hook thingy on the end to enables you to attach said boilie to the end of your fishing line just past your hook by inserting a boilie stop in the loop of line thus created - but anyway you can partially insert the end of that needle into the 'plunger bung' in the empty insulin reservoir, pull the bung back to the other end of the reservoir and thus be able to re-fill said reservoir with insulin.


----------

